
Jørgen was wrong (he did it) - apgwoz
http://www.onemilliongiraffes.com/blog?id=558
======
apgwoz
Original discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1323607>

He's got a book coming out too, which hopefully will pay for some of the time
he put into the project.

Just goes to show you that Seth Godin is on to something in Tribes
(<http://www.amazon.com/dp/1591842336>). Be passionate, be a leader, be
successful.

